# Sidewalk Chalk Guy



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Has anyone seen this man's sidewalk art before? The 3-D effects are amazing









Sidewalk Chalk Art


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome drawing. My driveway sure does not looking anything like that









Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

How cool is that!!









Mark


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Is that the guy from Marry Poppins???


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Must be the guy from Mary Poppins. Only thing is you could only get in the picture from the 'right' side.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

He was on David Letterman or Jay Leno, one night. It was amazing!
Darlene


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

WOW!! how cool is that!!

Mike


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

To be able to see the end result as he draws it is amazing, he works on a different plain than most of the rest of us.

Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Here's more..... http://users.skynet.be/J.Beever/pave.htm

Amazing.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW!

Not only is the 3-D effect incredible!!!! but his other art work is also of note. A very talented artist, indeed!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW!!!!
That is surely awesome
It's amazing how real he makes it look

Don


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow!! Can you just imagine what he could do with a picture of an Outback


----------

